# Question about rear end



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

My manual 06 has what I would call a rotational grawl sound coming from the rear of car. Seems to me to be more on the left side but not sure. Also this sound is definetly more noticeable when cold in the mornings and seems to vibrate a little until I drive five or so miles. I forgot to mention that this sound happens when car is under load.
My question is do I have the same sound that everyone else is having from the rear end?


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, no help here I guess. I know my question is kinda stupid but nobody has clearly descibed the sound in detail the rear dif. makes when it is bad other than stating it makes a "whine" sound. What exactly is a whine sound? A whine sound is what my kids and wife make when they want something from me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

KC.MO.GTO said:


> Well, no help here I guess. I know my question is kinda stupid but nobody has clearly descibed the sound in detail the rear dif. makes when it is bad other than stating it makes a "whine" sound. What exactly is a whine sound? A whine sound is what my kids and wife make when they want something from me.



*What you are describing is not the infamous rear end whine. The whine is a high pitched sound similar to road noise like when you are on asphalt that has groves in the roadway but not as loud. It generally happens about 45-60 mph when the gas pedal is depressed. When you leave off the gas pedal the sound stops.

What you are describing is something different. Perhaps there is an oil issue going on in the gear box.*


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *What you are describing is not the infamous rear end whine. The whine is a high pitched sound similar to road noise like when you are on asphalt that has groves in the roadway but not as loud. It generally happens about 45-60 mph when the gas pedal is depressed. When you leave off the gas pedal the sound stops.
> 
> What you are describing is something different. Perhaps there is an oil issue going on in the gear box.*


Actually now that you describe the like that I think that is exactly what I got.
The sound you are descibing is more like a grawl sound like I say rather than a whine sound as many call it. THanks


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh well I will just keep goin till it gets so bad that somthing breaks just like im doin with the motor that ticks. The dealer already put all new lifters in it at 800 miles witch did nothing to shut the up. Now at 2700 miles it getting quite loud and people ask if theres somthing wrong with it. So guess they are just grasping for straws and dont know what thecause of the tick is so Ill just keep goin till it ticks itself apart and then they will surely figure it out then.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

KC.MO.GTO said:


> Oh well I will just keep goin till it gets so bad that somthing breaks just like im doin with the motor that ticks. The dealer already put all new lifters in it at 800 miles witch did nothing to shut the up. Now at 2700 miles it getting quite loud and people ask if theres somthing wrong with it. So guess they are just grasping for straws and dont know what thecause of the tick is so Ill just keep goin till it ticks itself apart and then they will surely figure it out then.


*I personally would not wait until the problem gets more severe. Another problem could result as a result of the current problem. If you don't trust your service dept, take it to another GM service center. YA don't want to get caught up in the one thing led to another thing scenario. *


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

have you changed the differential oil? if you have I have heard some oils can make it sound like grinding rocks . just thought i'd ask.


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

My rear end was making a whining sound from 30 MPH on up. Was pretty consistent when I gassed it or let up. Dealer changed rear end and is fine now.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I personally would not wait until the problem gets more severe. Another problem could result as a result of the current problem. If you don't trust your service dept, take it to another GM service center. YA don't want to get caught up in the one thing led to another thing scenario. *


:agree 
And you sure don't want something to break or lock up just as you pull out in front of oncoming traffic or when hanging that tight curve on a wet road. Get it checked out.


----------

